# Photographer in Tokyo



## onward (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi guys,

I'm going to visit Tokyo this summer and I'm interesting to know if you know more spots than this article: "11 Spots You Need to Visit as a Photographer in Tokyo" 

Thank you and looking forward for your answers!


----------



## Designer (Jul 12, 2015)

I've not clicked on your link, but I'm guessing those spots are some that every visitor will photograph.

I might prefer to just take photographs of whatever I see that strikes my fancy.  

IOW: it would depend on the reason for my visit whether I would attempt to find them all and get photographs.


----------



## onward (Jul 12, 2015)

I was just curious of more similar spots.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 12, 2015)

I would wait till I got there and strike out on my own, going wherever I damned well pleased and discovering the scenes that aren't listed on a website or plastered all over a map.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 12, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Onward.  Please note that to prevent TPF from becoming nothing more than a click-bait farm we do not permit linking to blog articles.  You're welcome and encouraged to the post the article, in its entirety here, in 'Articles of Interest' however.


----------



## onward (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi Tiredion, 

It was no click-bait. Just post a question . 

Should I post somewhere else?


----------



## tirediron (Jul 12, 2015)

onward said:


> Hi Tiredion,
> 
> It was no click-bait. Just post a question .
> 
> Should I post somewhere else?


I wasn't suggesting it was, simply indicating what the board policy was.  Unfortunately, some have spoiled things for everyone...  You're welcome to post the whole article/blog entry here, in 'Articles of Interest'.


----------



## onward (Jul 12, 2015)

Can you please give me the link. Because I see the thread is already here.


----------



## Designer (Jul 12, 2015)

onward said:


> Can you please give me the link. Because I see the thread is already here.


Articles of Interest Photography Forum


----------



## onward (Jul 12, 2015)

Anyway. This is the link that I was talking about:  <Link removed>http://bit.ly/1K2vFqS


----------



## Designer (Jul 12, 2015)

onward said:


> Anyway. This is the link that I was talking about:   <Link removed>


Yes, we got that.  The forum administrators prefer that you copy and paste the entire article.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 12, 2015)

onward said:


> Anyway. This is the link that I was talking about:  <Link removed>


Okay, let's be clear on this:  *TPF does NOT permit members to post links to their own forums, blogs, etc.*  This is because many people have attempted to post to TPF solely to drive traffic to their own 'site without adding a meaningful contribution.  You are more than welcome to post the article, in it's entirety in a new thread in this forum, but you may not post a link on its own.  If you're not clear on the policy, please don't hesitate to contact myself or another member of the moderating team via PM and we will be happy to discuss it in detail.

Thanks!


----------

